# Nzxt phantom power button issue



## Bahooki (Aug 13, 2013)

Everything on my pc is built, the mobo light is green. When I try to press the power button the computer does not turn on. Manual bridging does not work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the complete specs of what you built?

Try doing a bench test to eliminate a short to the case> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Bahooki (Aug 13, 2013)

i7 2600 8gb 2400mhz, seagate 2tb, nzxt phantom, 450w cooler master, evga gtx660, ASUS P8z77-v LK,
@Wrench97


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

8gb 2400mhz> what brand and part numbe? Is it on the Motherboard QVL or the does the ram manufacturer list it as compatiable with the board you selected?


----------

